# Tank



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds like his 8 game suspenion might be growing. Pack man is all but out of the NFL, Just hope the NFL really cleans house!!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

If the NFL does clean house the Bengals wont have much of a team left. LOL :lol: 
Duckjunky


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The Bears goy it right, get rid of the TRASH, The Bears GM tryed to help him,so what does poor misunderstood street thugTank do? gets drunk and gets caught. Hope he gets prison time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM said:


> The Bears goy it right, get rid of the TRASH, The Bears GM tryed to help him,so what does poor misunderstood street thugTank do? gets drunk and gets caught. Hope he gets prison time!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kinda sounds like Koren Robinson..Whadda let down! :eyeroll:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:******: What are these guys thinking?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

fargojohnson said:


> :ticked: What are these guys thinking?


They can't be thinking!!!!!!!!

I hope the Bears win the Super bowl for no other reason than the stand they are taking against this kind of conduct!!!


----------

